# Do you have close friends ?



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 23, 2021)

Online friends don't count, only irl friends. Close as in in your main friend group and/or you hang out with them on a daily basis. Close as in they check in if they haven't seen you in a while, because they care about you as a person.

I don't think I have any close friends, and I have very few regular friends. Since most of my family hates me it's kind of suifuel being this lonely, but I'm able to put up with it.


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 23, 2021)

2 close friends and lots of aquantiances


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 23, 2021)

but close friends is what matters, aquantiances are just people you know from school or your location


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Mar 23, 2021)

I have a lot of friends I can call up to go party with but only one real close friend. You're going to lose a lot of friends after the college years (18-21) and it's pretty depressing.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 23, 2021)

@Ritalincel @MyAssStinksLikeShit @sytyl @Tony


----------



## Julian (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes 1 saw him every day but now not cuz corona, only irl friend who knows about this forum and calls me autistic for browsing it jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 23, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> @Ritalincel @MyAssStinksLikeShit @sytyl





Dope said:


> Online friends don't count


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 23, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> but close friends is what matters, aquantiances are just people you know from school or your location


I used to have a 2 or 3 close friends back in middle school and start of high school it was lifefuel
I'm graduating soon so not like it matters anyway


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 23, 2021)

i know them irl


----------



## Gargantuan (Mar 23, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> 2 close friends and lots of aquantiances


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 23, 2021)

No


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Mar 23, 2021)

i dont even have ''normal/shallow'' friends


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 23, 2021)

itisogre said:


> i dont even have ''normal/shallow'' friends


shallow friends are basically aquantinces. Normal friends would be like people you sometimes hang with outside of school/work


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 23, 2021)

a few, they give me hope for a lonely stoner like me

i think being isolated makes you so misanthropic. unironically if you have any real friends, you can tell them your problems, just make sure they’re a real friend and help them out too


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 23, 2021)

If I had friends I wouldn’t have 150 days here


----------



## Adriana Lima (Mar 23, 2021)

No my only close friend went to jail last week


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 23, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> No


you live in the hood and no friends?


----------



## Adriana Lima (Mar 23, 2021)

I love how as you go up in post number people are less likely to have friends


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 23, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> you live in the hood and no friends?


ud have even less if u lived in the hood, no one can be trusted


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 23, 2021)

the cockroaches will finish eating my body by the time someone find me


----------



## whiteissuperior (Mar 23, 2021)

Realistically probably 3. After college making new friends will be hard


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 23, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> ud have even less if u lived in the hood, no one can be trusted


True, but usualy people know each other and do shit together in the hood


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 23, 2021)

1 before 0 now 🥲


----------



## Clark69 (Mar 23, 2021)

Dope said:


> Online friends don't count, only irl friends. Close as in in your main friend group and/or you hang out with them on a daily basis. Close as in they check in if they haven't seen you in a while, because they care about you as a person.
> 
> I don't think I have any close friends, and I have very few regular friends. Since most of my family hates me it's kind of suifuel being this lonely, but I'm able to put up with it.


yeah, we were talking about Ramirez days ago. he's a pretty fun dude, 6'5" pretty boy


----------



## shrek (Mar 23, 2021)

Yeah we talk daily pretty much but only hang out a couple times a year. They’re not really party types and we don’t have girls in our social circles😞


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Mar 23, 2021)

No. Such is life. I've always struggled to make friends. When you combine poor neurotransmitters with ugliness it was never going to end well. That being said, I have always found a group of close friends through primary school and high school. In university, I am a loner though and I'm beginning to doubt that the friends I made during high school were "close friends".

None of them keeps in contact with me in any shape or form. I don't have them on any social media and they blanked my messages on PSN. I have seen them at parties together so I was obviously never "one of them".

It seems that I had everything against me from the start. Before I started looksmaxxing, I was a legitimate truecel - cystic acne, bad acne scarring, a terrible haircut, bloated, didn't exercise and leave the house. Girls would treat me badly for the way I looked and I started developing a serious mental illness. Ofc, no one gave af and there was no one to tell me that everything was going to be alright.

Now that I am a normie, I feel my looks aren't the problem. That being said, people never made much effort to speak to me at university, even though I was a loner. It's not as if I missed out on opportunities... I was either invisible or a source for girls to laugh at. So in retrospect, maybe my looks still posed a problem.

There is little that can be done to repair the mental damage though. I'm on the path to "wasted youth" and I doubt things are going to look up from here. I made a few online friends that I met irl... but I am beginning to feel _deja vu_ again. The emotional detachment, the mental imbalances and the lack of social skills. I will be left behind again because the reality is that I have nothing to offer. Nothing to offer to the conversations and nothing to offer to them as a person. Anything I tag along to I am invited out of pity. Sometimes I want to contribute something but I fear I will say the wrong thing, then I will lose what little social connections I have left.

It's a done deal for sure... and it's nothing therapy or any other cope is going to fix.

To answer your question, 0 close friends and maybe 3 or 4 casual friends, although even that's debatable at this point...


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 22, 2021)

ive got a lot of chad friends, thing is you should never show that you're better in anyway than them, if you show that you are better than your friends or lower than your friends it wont end well either they get rid of you or they will be jealous. you have to be on par with your friends for the most part and try to avoid them once in a while. this gets the bond stronger and subconsciously you're blood brothers


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Apr 22, 2021)

Yuh


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 22, 2021)

not anymore


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)

Nope


----------

